# Light lip liners!? for lipsticks like real doll and saint germain?



## blindpassion (May 12, 2009)

Hey guys. So, I find MAC doesn't have a lot of very light lip liners! 
What do you all use to line lipsticks like Angel, Snob, Real Doll, Saint Germain, and more?

TIA


----------



## TISH1124 (May 12, 2009)

I use NYX lipliner in #848 Flower...it is the perfect pale pink....


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 12, 2009)

did you ever try a clear reverse lip liner? i haven't but am curious if they work well.


----------



## Skin*Deep (May 12, 2009)

Chanel makes a few nice light pinks. I love Dior liner in linen, and I have had a pleasant experience with DuWop's reverse lipliner.


----------



## j_absinthe (May 12, 2009)

MUFE makes a pencil that is very lightly flesh toned (and double as a concealer).  If you're worried about the lipstick feathering more than changing the tone of the lipstick, you may want to try this.  It's also great for lining your lower waterlines for the illusion of bigger eyes without it being an unnatural white line.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I use NYX lipliner in #848 Flower...it is the perfect pale pink....




_

 
Couldn't find this on cherrculture. where did u get it from?


----------



## User49 (May 12, 2009)

They have some of these nyx 848 liners on ebay x


----------



## anita22 (May 12, 2009)

Sephora make some wonderful pale pink lip pencils (I'm not a fan of Sephora brand makeup in general, but the pencils are great!). Specifically, there is one called 'Light Pink' and another called 'Pale Pink'. Pale Pink is a very good match for Angel lipstick, and Light Pink is even lighter than that.

Sephora: Sephora Brand Slim Pencil - Lip: Lip Pencils


----------



## Girl about town (May 12, 2009)

I Wear all of the lipsticks you mention and i hate browny lip pencils , if you acn get your hands on Little tease by MAC its perfect for all of the pink lippys like angel and snob etc.i got mine on ebay .


----------



## TISH1124 (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_Couldn't find this on cherrculture. where did u get it from?_

 

I bought one on at the Beauty Supply near me ...it worked so perfect I then purchased 2 off Ebay really cheap like $2.00


----------



## Tahti (May 12, 2009)

I've started using a white E/L underneath my light L/S's, and it works really well!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_I've started using a white E/L underneath my light L/S's, and it works really well!_

 
NEver thought of that. you're so clever! Do you line ur whole lips with it or just the outline?


----------



## Tahti (May 12, 2009)

^ Ah! ;D I was actually rec'd it by the ladies on here when I asked a similar question to this, so credit goes to them ^__^ 
I line all of my lips quite heavily with it, then smudge it a bit - I'm really pale so it doesn't matter too much if it smudges outsides my lipline. I just use a cheap drugstore liner for it too and it works a charm.


----------



## GothicGirl (May 12, 2009)

I wear transparent lip pencils with light lipsticks, such as the ones you´ve mentioned. Bourjois and Artdeco have that product. I´m not sure if it´s the same as a reverse lipliner, but it seems to me that the reverse l/l is supposed to be worn outside the natural lip line. I apply the transparent lip pencil right on the lip line, just like any other colored l/l, and put on my lipstick.


----------

